
Harry Potter and the Cursed Child to be eighth book - AliCollins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-35539552
======
ferrari8608
I was really hoping she would just let the Harry Potter series die to make way
for something new. The ending of the last book was perfect. It didn't leave me
wondering what happened next, instead more of a "Well, that was nice." sort of
feeling.

Of course, I'm probably going to end up buying the new one anyway. If it must
exist, I may as well finish the series again.

